# Did you adopt a dog who looked like one who just passed ?



## Poodlemanic (Jun 27, 2016)

I wouldn't worry about it; we have great big brains and we know the difference in dogs. Just enjoy the new foster!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh yes, please don't worry over this. This new little one will make her own unique place for herself in your life.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Thank you so much ! I have a tendency to worry a lot and sometimes I second guess myself.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

She sounds perfect, Hélène.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

It's okay and natural to see some of Tamara in this new dog - even if you got another breed there may be reminders in some shared behavior or maybe color of the fur.

This dog will be different in many ways. You'll come to strongly bond and love this new Chihuahua as "Beyoncé", not as a "Tamara replacement".


----------

